# Potential Red Flags when looking for a tai chi or qi qong class



## HammockRider (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,
  I'm new to the forum and so I have a pretty basic question. I'm thinking of taking a class in tai chi for health reasons. The classes I've seen also include qi qong. I've read a little bit about these things but I have no practial experience in the matter. I have read threads on what to look for in a martial arts school but I was wondering if there is anything else I should be looking for when finding a class or school specifically for health reasons. I'd also like to know whta red flags might make you run for the hills. I have my doctor's approval for this, but I'm not sure how much he knows about tai chi or qui qong.

  The class I like the best is taught by someone who has studied it, as well as kung-fu, for about 25 years. He's getting a Masters in Chinese medicine right now and told me that I don't need to do anything in his class without talking to my doctor about it first if I have any doubts anout it. He even offered to talk to my doctor over the phone if the doc had any questions. He also seemed pretty familiar with the problems people with diabetes and high blood pressure, both of which I have, experience. I take this as a sign the teacher is legit.


----------



## East Winds (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi HR,

This guy appears pretty sound. Avoid the ones who talk about mystical forces and magical mumbo jumbo. (Also avoid the Taoist Tai Chi Society). 

Very best wishes and keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## mograph (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, sounds good to me, too ... mostly because he's willing to share information with your doctor. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I've had a few classes and I have to say that I like it. I'm learning qi qong exercises right now and soon I'll be learning Wu Tai Chi. I never considered myself the martial art type, whatever that means, but I think that I might want to continue this even after I've resolved my health issues. It's fun and interesting.

  I like the atmosphere in class. Everyone seems pretty friendly but also hard working. The instructor seems like a good guy. He has time for all his students and there is no mumbo jumbo. I think I made a good choice.


----------



## mograph (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds good. Where are you studying?


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 30, 2010)

I live in Chicago. I'm studying right here...http://www.sevenstarmantis.com/


----------



## oaktree (Aug 30, 2010)

Theory. How many don't teach San Bao and Jing luo theory.

Avoid the Mystical Qigong talk unless its in a mythology religious manner.

Be cautious of the one who knows many many styles.
Be cautious of the one who teaches sexual Qigong.

Hehe avoid the Taoist Tai chi society hehe.

I am sure I am forgetting things.
I have been busy lately.


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks oaktree.


----------

